# New slogan for this forum....



## KokoTheMonkey

"KG and the Wolves" is rather plain and dull.....any suggestions?



"Timberwovles: Hungry for a title."


"Championship or bust."


"The Big Ticket wants a ticket to the Finals."




Just some suggestions. You aren't forced to like these, just thought I'd get things going with the Minnesota/championship theme.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Destination: Finals


The Best in Northwest


KG and his 12 soldiers.


Big Tickets' next stop: The Finals. 

:whoknows:


----------



## Nashdaddy25

Timberwolves: Hungry like a wolf for a ring


----------



## The lone wolf

The Man, Alien and Predator unite for the Title


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> The Man, Alien and Predator unite for the Title





:laugh: 



Hilarious.


----------



## The lone wolf

make a poll or something.. and lets get the slogan changed


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> make a poll or something.. and lets get the slogan changed





Is there really enough choices?


I was hoping that some of the everyday posters would chime in with their thoughts.


----------



## Tersk

The Big Ticket to the championship


----------



## Ruff Draft

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> The Big Ticket to the championship


This one get's my vote.


----------



## el_gatoman

my suggestion:

The howling Ringwraiths


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

"Garnett's Willingness to Win"

"KG and His Wolf Pack"


----------



## GNG

The Timberwolves: Trying to Feed Their Families.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The Timberwolves: Trying to Feed Their Families.


:laugh: 

aww KJ (oops I mean KG  ) and the Twolves have been the slogan since the beginning, I'd personally like to see it stay.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> aww KJ (oops I mean KG  ) and the Twolves have been the slogan since the beginning, I'd personally like to see it stay.





There hasn't been enough suggestions, so your wish will be granted.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> The Timberwolves: Trying to Feed Their Families.


:laugh: 

I like this one. :greatjob:


----------



## jokeaward

"Why would I want to help them win a title?"

It has got to be the stupidest way to play out a contract year...


----------



## Jester

Crybaby and the Pups
Starving for wins
Destination: .500
Best in the West (not this season :no

Okay, seriously, I like:

Hungry for a title


----------



## kentuckyfan13

Hungry For A Title is good.

Lost in the Forest on our quest for a ring.


----------



## oblivion

"The Failed Experiment"


----------



## Drk Element

this is good. "the ravenous northwest."


----------



## G-Force

Nashdaddy25 said:


> Timberwolves: Hungry like a wolf for a ring


When I read the title of the thread, I immediately thought, "Please, not something like 'Hungry like a wolf'. That reminds me of Duran Duran and clashes a bit with KG's image.

G-Force


----------



## Timmons

KG: Sign and Trade
McHale vs KG

Serious: 

Road to Redemtion

I liked the "Big Ticket's next stop: The Finals"


----------



## sheefo13

All new slogans should be posted up top at the sticky.... Sorry


----------

